
Security interns find 6 bugs in Oracle ERP in under a day - gregmac
http://m.channelweb.co.uk/crn-uk/news/2431773/security-researcher-has-last-laugh-over-oracle
======
you_eeeeeediot
Oracle deserves to die in a fire for everything they've done, and more
importantly not done, to the open-source movement.

Not to mention Java and especially Sun - buying a competitor to destroy them
and screw over their existing customers is a monumental dick move. I hope they
get exposed for the pile of shit company they've become.

------
meneses
Anybody what is XXS ???

~~~
jupenur
Based on the next paragraph, a typo of XXE, or XML External Entities.

